
Ask HN: Creating and Licensing Product For/From Employer - tawaycreation
I&#x27;m currently working on an side-project, that could use some technology, that has been mentioned but not built in the day-to-day of my current employment. It would be beneficial to my employer to have ownership of this product, more than my side-project does, but it isn&#x27;t in the roadmap in the short-term (6-12 months). It has no role in the immediate objectives for my employer and only ancillary benefit for my side-project, so I&#x27;m worried that they may not want to support it yet or integrate with it in the case the company pivots direction.<p>Should I build this for myself, hand-off ownership, and then ask for a preferential license and maybe equity compensation for the product?<p>Has anyone done anything like this before? Producing something for personal use and handing it over to their employer with an agreement of use.<p>I haven&#x27;t brought it up with my CEO yet and I&#x27;m sure I should probably speak to a lawyer about this also at some point.
======
hanniabu
This is an interesting question. I'd like to know if anybody has any
experience or input on this as well.

